# Doctors



## solas12 (Mar 1, 2013)

We recently tried to register with a local family doctor (West of Lisbon area) but we were told we had to send a form back to Ireland (in Portuguese!) to be filled in by G.P. there , surly this can't be right? Anyone else had this happen or any advise as to how to proceed?? I really need to get prescription as my blood-pressure meds are running out!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might be able to buy over the counter without prescription.

How you register with centre de saude depends a bit on your status, Registered Resident, retired, retired but not of state pension age etc, don't know for Ireland you need to check what Ireland specifies, but from UK if you're a registered resident you should request a S1 form, which is registered with Portuguese Social security, and then you register with the Health Service but this is an area where different Centre de Saude apply *different rules* although they should all follow same


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The Irish Embassy is worthwhile contacting. The will be able to advise and are very helpful

Embaixada da Irlanda
Avenida da Liberdade No 200, 4th Floor, 1250-147 Lisbon
Tel: + 351 213308200
Fax: + 351 213977363

Opening hours for telephone lines: 14.30 pm - 17.00 pm


----------

